# Club Riding



## Downward (19 Jan 2010)

How fit do you have to be to take part ?
It's 35miles and they reckon they take 2 hours.

The most I have done is 13 miles (with big hills mind) in an hour and only commute 13 miles per day at the moment.


----------



## Tynan (19 Jan 2010)

13 miles a day is decent, that said, 35 miles in 2 hours is fairly brisk, that's with a stop as well I'll guess

it is a lot easier riding with a group, especially if they're setting the pace

have a crack and see what happens, no shame in dropping off when you've had enough and riding home


----------



## snorri (19 Jan 2010)

All clubs are different, best to try and have a chat with people from the clubs in your area before committing yourself to join in a club outing. Find out how welcoming they are, and if they make allowances for new members or just expect you to conform right from the start. 
Some cycle clubs seem to take a very serious approach, it's not like at work which can so often be fun.


----------



## Downward (19 Jan 2010)

Tynan said:


> 13 miles a day is decent, that said, 35 miles in 2 hours is fairly brisk, that's with a stop as well I'll guess
> 
> it is a lot easier riding with a group, especially if they're setting the pace
> 
> have a crack and see what happens, no shame in dropping off when you've had enough and riding home



Yeah they have a map of the route although I know the area I don't know the contours !!


----------



## Downward (19 Jan 2010)

snorri said:


> All clubs are different, best to try and have a chat with people from the clubs in your area before committing yourself to join in a club outing. Find out how welcoming they are, and if they make allowances for new members or just expect you to conform right from the start.
> Some cycle clubs seem to take a very serious approach, it's not like at work which can so often be fun.



Yeah this club looks less hardcore than the other one in our area and £18 a year ain't too much.
I'll see what the weathers like Saturday after next and maybe go along.


----------



## Dave5N (20 Jan 2010)

17MPH in a group isn't so fast. I reckon you'll be fine.


----------



## Downward (20 Jan 2010)

Ok Cheers guys


----------



## jimboalee (21 Jan 2010)

I've looked on their website.

They have a 'Touring speed' ride of about 40 miles at average 12 mph.

That will be 12mph average 'on the road' not including the tea stop.
Cruising speeds will be about 14 - 16 mph to get a 12 mph riding average.

If you do have to turn for home, make sure you shout your intentions. A rider disappearing off the back is a worry for the ride leader. You will be questioned at your next visit.


----------



## Downward (21 Jan 2010)

Hi yeah its a fair way away from me about 6 miles so not sure about getting there at the moment.
Looking at the saturday morning ride really, I know the route so just gonna go ride it once or twice and see how long it takes


----------



## jimboalee (21 Jan 2010)

*Saturdays:*
*0830 Meet Summerhill, Kingswinford, on road, 35 miles, 2 hours, brisk, e-mail Roger Allen for information. Same route every week, details here. Experienced riders only.*

I would advice against this being a newbie to the club and only doing a 13 mile daily commute.

Nice of them to put the routesheet on the website.


----------



## Downward (21 Jan 2010)

It looks a flatish route though - Only about 800ft of climbing over 35 miles. Not sure of the roads though or the area. I know the starting point is a fair distance from where I live though !


----------



## Downward (21 Jan 2010)

Yeah screw it thats a fair lick !
Only manage 15mph average commuting home for 7 miles. Don't think I could muster another 25% increase and a 500% distance increase yet.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Jan 2010)

I am in a similar boat.

Joined CTC and contacted the local group to see what was about, they go out on a sunday morning all day maybe 70-100+ miles.

Sounds fairly sedate but finding the time with it being the only day i get to see mrs Ck without one of us being at work+ a toddler to look after.On top of which i have commuted over a 100 miles to and from work anyway.


----------



## Downward (22 Jan 2010)

Yeah exactly - 2 hours is long enough for me, They do a 40 miler 4 hours but 4 hours on a saturday morning when you have been at work all week is not gonna go down well with a young family !
Might just go on my own !


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Jan 2010)

contact the club. i was in a similar boat and had a good chat with the membership secretary of macc wheelers. newbies are pretty well catered for if they can ride a bit (as you can), as long as said membership secretary is leading the saturday ride that is…

find out of they do any easier rides. the older members of the wheelers do a slow but long café crawl on a sunday which i used as a benchmark. i was off to the normal saturday club run the week after that.

joining a club is a great way of enjoying your bike.


----------



## Tynan (24 Jan 2010)

15mpg solo will step up to 17mph in a group of decent riders surely, it's great being towed along by stronger riders, you don't realise what sort of pace you can manage until you 'have' to ride a bit quicker tha you usually ride


----------



## p90ade (24 Jan 2010)

jimboalee said:


> *Saturdays:*
> *0830 Meet Summerhill, Kingswinford, on road, 35 miles, 2 hours, brisk, e-mail Roger Allen for information. Same route every week, details here. Experienced riders only.*
> 
> I would advice against this being a newbie to the club and only doing a 13 mile daily commute.
> ...



what club is this?


----------



## Downward (24 Jan 2010)

Stourbridge . See Kingswinford though is the "wrong" side of stourbridge for me. Well I don't even live there so any ride would be taking the bike in the car to the start point !


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Jan 2010)

Downward said:


> Stourbridge . See Kingswinford though is the "wrong" side of stourbridge for me. Well I don't even live there so any ride would be* taking the bike in the car to the start point* !



there's no shame in that; a few of our lot do that too…


----------



## Downward (24 Jan 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> there's no shame in that; a few of our lot do that too…



Yeah not to fussed on that point, otherwise its another 10 mile round trip from my house to the start.


----------



## Sam Kennedy (24 Jan 2010)

Do you have a road bike, it makes a MASSIVE difference!
Yesterday on the way home, I was in a smaller group of about 6-8 people, cruising at 22mph, honestly, no effort at all! We did have a bit of a tail wind, so that helped a bit 

Do they do other club runs, you should probably try a slower or shorter route. I don't want to put you off, but my first outing with a club was torture, that was 45 miles @ 15mph average. However the torture was sort of self inflicted, I put lemon in my water (VERY VERY BAD IDEA!) which caused me to vomit, and my tyres were at 40psi (they are road tyres so should have been at around 100-110!). I really enjoyed it though!

If you do turn up, just make sure you have plenty to drink, have your tyres properly inflated, and bring at least 1 tube, but 2 would be better since it's winter. The only way to find out is to try it, but definitely see if they have an easier run first!


----------



## jimboalee (25 Jan 2010)

Thought about Beacon RCC?

Sundays. Black Horse, Northfield. Plenty of parking.

I could get there next Sunday.

The only snag is they sometimes go straight up the Lickeys.


----------



## Downward (25 Jan 2010)

Sam Kennedy said:


> Do you have a road bike, it makes a MASSIVE difference!
> Yesterday on the way home, I was in a smaller group of about 6-8 people, cruising at 22mph, honestly, no effort at all! We did have a bit of a tail wind, so that helped a bit
> 
> Do they do other club runs, you should probably try a slower or shorter route. I don't want to put you off, but my first outing with a club was torture, that was 45 miles @ 15mph average. However the torture was sort of self inflicted, I put lemon in my water (VERY VERY BAD IDEA!) which caused me to vomit, and my tyres were at 40psi (they are road tyres so should have been at around 100-110!). I really enjoyed it though!
> ...




Yeah got a Roadie and it's just had it's 1st service so they have tweaked the gears, brakes and pumped up the tyres properly (so at least now I know you have to pump them up hard) !

Another local club do a beginers ride so I might go out with them.
I always have the choice to try this 35 mile route though anytime and see how far off I am.
At leasts it's something to work towards over the next 3 or 4 months.


----------



## Sam Kennedy (28 Jan 2010)

If you have a road bike an an average amount of fitness, you should cope with a 15 mph average pretty well.
If you can average 13/14mph by yourself, then 15 in a group shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Dave5N (31 Jan 2010)

We have a moderate run - but it's more of a summer thing really.

Give me a shout if you fancy a reasonable paced ride.


----------



## Downward (31 Jan 2010)

Dave5N said:


> We have a moderate run - but it's more of a summer thing really.
> 
> Give me a shout if you fancy a reasonable paced ride.



Yeah I heard - I am thinking of giving it a go. When does it start back up ?


----------



## Dave5N (1 Feb 2010)

Downward said:


> Yeah I heard - I am thinking of giving it a go. When does it start back up ?




Not sure - I'll find out.

GIve me a shout if you fancy a gentlish potter some time in the meantime - but be warned, I ain't so quick!


----------



## Downward (1 Feb 2010)

Dave5N said:


> Not sure - I'll find out.
> 
> GIve me a shout if you fancy a gentlish potter some time in the meantime - but be warned, I ain't so quick!




Ok Cool - Saturday or Sunday mornings (Early ish) would be great.

Know any decent routes ?


----------



## Downward (7 Feb 2010)

Got a few options now
Beacon do a quick 2 hour blast
Halesowen do beginners although not found any info
Birmingham City Cycles do a 2 hour Saturday 7am ride (Good time but 10 miles away) so if I was inclined to get up at 6.30am on a Saturday I would probably just go out from home on my own


----------



## lifeson (9 Feb 2010)

Hi Downward
I'm a member of Stourbridge CC and the 08:30 run is not for total beginners but if you are doing 13 miles a day then you may be alright. (The first ride I went with them on was the 08:30 ride and I certainly knew about it afterwards, its not so much the overall speed thats tough but there are a few short climbs where the group start to push hard and thats where you (& me ) can get dropped quickly)
The longer Sunday rides are much more relaxed albeit a further distance and no one gets dropped.
If you like I can take you round the Saturday course at your own pace (I havent rode the course this year yet as I appear to have devloped an insulating layer of lard around my midrift over winter   so am looking to ease myself back into the course which after all is said and done is a great ride with a great group.)
Halesowen IMHO are aimed more at the competitive racing element


----------



## Downward (9 Feb 2010)

lifeson said:


> Hi Downward
> I'm a member of Stourbridge CC and the 08:30 run is not for total beginners but if you are doing 13 miles a day then you may be alright. (The first ride I went with them on was the 08:30 ride and I certainly knew about it afterwards, its not so much the overall speed thats tough but there are a few short climbs where the group start to push hard and thats where you (& me ) can get dropped quickly)
> The longer Sunday rides are much more relaxed albeit a further distance and no one gets dropped.
> If you like I can take you round the Saturday course at your own pace (I havent rode the course this year yet as I appear to have devloped an insulating layer of lard around my midrift over winter   so am looking to ease myself back into the course which after all is said and done is a great ride with a great group.)
> Halesowen IMHO are aimed more at the competitive racing element




Deal - Prefereably an early start on the weekend ??

As long as it's not as steep as Mucklow Hill !
Doing that everyday doesn't get any easier !


----------



## lifeson (9 Feb 2010)

Hi Downward
Do you want to go before the main group leave 08:15'ish and let them catch us up or after they have left 08:45?

Where abouts are you based? I am in Quarry Bank by the Merry Hill Centre (opposite where the Robin Hood pub used to be)
Alternatively we could ride over towards Clent which is also a good ride that you can stretch your legs on if needed.
Anyone else want to tag along?


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 Feb 2010)

Sounds well boring to do the same route every week for a medium pace club run.


----------



## lifeson (9 Feb 2010)

Dave Davenport said:


> Sounds well boring to do the same route every week for a medium pace club run.



Nobody said it was medium pace, it is a training bash and doing the same route does allow you to gauge your fitness quite well. Our times have tumbled recently as more members have started to train for racing more seriously


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 Feb 2010)

lifeson said:


> Nobody said it was medium pace, it is a training bash and doing the same route does allow you to gauge your fitness quite well. Our times have tumbled recently as more members have started to train for racing more seriously



Sorry, I thought it was a 35 mile / 2 hour club run. Obviously, if it's more of a chaingang style training session a fixed route makes sense.


----------



## Downward (9 Feb 2010)

lifeson said:


> Hi Downward
> Do you want to go before the main group leave 08:15'ish and let them catch us up or after they have left 08:45?
> 
> Where abouts are you based? I am in Quarry Bank by the Merry Hill Centre (opposite where the Robin Hood pub used to be)
> ...



Hi I live closer to you (Near to Where Clancey's foundry and corngreaves golf course were) than to the Stourbridge CC starting point in wallheath so how about a ride over clent ?

Know any routes inparticular ?

I have done the Hagley, Clent, Walton Hill, Romsley but the road from Romsley to Halesowen is appalling so maybe avoid that part ?


----------



## lifeson (9 Feb 2010)

This is a route I use quite a bit especially for hill climbing practise
Up and over Romsley Hill which I believe is the highest point in the area
Round the back of Clent and back up to Romsley via St Kenelms pass


----------



## Downward (9 Feb 2010)

Fair enough - Could meet at the Bluebird factory then ??
Can do this weekend as tied up the next 2 sadly.


----------



## lifeson (9 Feb 2010)

Downward said:


> Fair enough - Could meet at the Bluebird factory then ??
> Can do this weekend as tied up the next 2 sadly.



What time suits you?
Anyone else want to tag along? I know there are quite a few locals hanging around on here


----------



## Will1985 (9 Feb 2010)

lifeson said:


> This is a route I use quite a bit especially for hill climbing practise
> Up and over Romsley Hill which I believe is the highest point in the area
> Round the back of Clent and back up to Romsley via St Kenelms pass


You're missing out a couple of decent hills there - at the top of St Kenelms Pass, go straight down and loop round (on the DC) to go up Hagley Wood Lane, then there there is a choice of Walton's Hill or going up Farley Lane (descending that at 75km/h is cool, but it is also a useful consistent climb)...only thing about those 2 hills is that you miss the last part of Romsley (which should really be taken from the bottom in Hunnington).


----------



## Downward (10 Feb 2010)

Will1985 said:


> You're missing out a couple of decent hills there - at the top of St Kenelms Pass, go straight down and loop round (on the DC) to go up Hagley Wood Lane, then there there is a choice of Walton's Hill or going up Farley Lane (descending that at 75km/h is cool, but it is also a useful consistent climb)...only thing about those 2 hills is that you miss the last part of Romsley (which should really be taken from the bottom in Hunnington).



Last time I went up Hagley Wood Lane on the Roadie I nearly had a heart attack ! Couldn't do it in 1 go even after just 2 miles riding. The one time I tried to power up it on the hybrid involved much puking about 1/3rd of the way up !


----------



## Downward (10 Feb 2010)

lifeson said:


> What time suits you?
> Anyone else want to tag along? I know there are quite a few locals hanging around on here




8 ish ??


----------



## BrumJim (10 Feb 2010)

Seriously tempted to join you. I need one big ride before I head off ski-ing at the end of this month, and this looks like as good an encouragement to push it as I need.

Same as Downward - 6 mile commute each way (12 miles a day). No one overtakes me, so I am no slouch, but there again, there aren't many bicycle commuters around - one "scalp" only last night (almost RLJer), and none at all the night before - they all turned off before I could reach them. Suspect, though, that I'm not as fit as Mr Downward, so will probably have to arrive by car.


----------



## Downward (10 Feb 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Seriously tempted to join you. I need one big ride before I head off ski-ing at the end of this month, and this looks like as good an encouragement to push it as I need.
> 
> Same as Downward - 6 mile commute each way (12 miles a day). No one overtakes me, so I am no slouch, but there again, there aren't many bicycle commuters around - one "scalp" only last night (almost RLJer), and none at all the night before - they all turned off before I could reach them. Suspect, though, that I'm not as fit as Mr Downward, so will probably have to arrive by car.




Joking I wouldn't say fit ! Furthest I have ridden a bike in 1 go is 13 miles !

Will you all be on Road bikes ?


----------



## BrumJim (10 Feb 2010)

Yes.

Well, choice between my Specialized Allez 16, and.....


and....


and....


Time to get a new bike, I think.....


----------



## Downward (10 Feb 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Yes.
> 
> Well, choice between my Specialized Allez 16, and.....
> 
> ...



Gluten ! Those Hills are steep with a double.
Might take the easy way out with the triple hybrid !


----------



## BrumJim (10 Feb 2010)

Downward said:


> Gluten ! Those Hills are steep with a double.
> Might take the easy way out with the triple hybrid !



I'll barley feel it with my powerful legs. I'll have to wheat at the top for you with a rye smile when you finally arrive.


----------



## lifeson (10 Feb 2010)

Downward said:


> Joking I wouldn't say fit ! Furthest I have ridden a bike in 1 go is 13 miles !
> 
> Will you all be on Road bikes ?



I'll be on my (winter) road bike - Allez sport double



Downward said:


> 8 ish ??



Couldn't make it 08:30 at the new island at the A456 - Grange Hill intersection? (30mins will make all the difference to me)



BrumJim said:


> Seriously tempted to join you. I need one big ride before I head off ski-ing at the end of this month, and this looks like as good an encouragement to push it as I need.
> 
> Same as Downward - 6 mile commute each way (12 miles a day). No one overtakes me, so I am no slouch, but there again, there aren't many bicycle commuters around - one "scalp" only last night (almost RLJer), and none at all the night before - they all turned off before I could reach them. Suspect, though, that I'm not as fit as Mr Downward, so will probably have to arrive by car.


Come along - more the merrier, although my missus thinks I shouldn't meet up with strangers off the internet


----------



## Downward (10 Feb 2010)

lifeson said:


> I'll be on my (winter) road bike - Allez sport double
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8.30am is fine.

Internet strangers ? Met my wife that way !!


----------



## Downward (10 Feb 2010)

Ok so if your both on your road bikes I'll have to dig mine out as long as it's dry.


----------



## Downward (11 Feb 2010)

So anyone feels like a Saturday morning pootle in the countryside.

8.30am
Grange Road Island (A456) Grange Road Side, Halesowen


http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...2.444364,-2.044637&spn=0.002034,0.010986&z=17


PM me to swap mobile numbers.


----------



## Wobblers (12 Feb 2010)

Hello.

Sounds like this is in my neck of the woods! It would be quite nice to learn some new routes. I'd quite like to join you if that's all right (though it does mean getting up a little earlier on a Saturday than I'm used to!). 

Cheers,
A.


----------



## lifeson (12 Feb 2010)

McWobble said:


> Hello.
> 
> Sounds like this is in my neck of the woods! It would be quite nice to learn some new routes. I'd quite like to join you if that's all right (though it does mean getting up a little earlier on a Saturday than I'm used to!).
> 
> ...



You are more than welcome


----------



## Downward (12 Feb 2010)

McWobble said:


> Hello.
> 
> Sounds like this is in my neck of the woods! It would be quite nice to learn some new routes. I'd quite like to join you if that's all right (though it does mean getting up a little earlier on a Saturday than I'm used to!).
> 
> ...



Yeah drop me a PM.

Can't reply at work though as the software blocks the PM system for some reason.


----------



## Wobblers (12 Feb 2010)

Downward said:


> Yeah drop me a PM.
> 
> Can't reply at work though as the software blocks the PM system for some reason.




You have PM.


----------



## Headgardener (12 Feb 2010)

Downward said:


> Deal - Prefereably an early start on the weekend ??
> 
> As long as it's not as steep as Mucklow Hill !
> Doing that everyday doesn't get any easier !


When my mum was in her early twenties she and a few friends, which included my dad and thier best man, went for a ride round that area and came down Mucklow Hill before heading home to Weoley Castle. Well mum decides to ride down the hill at a rapid rate of knots with the wind in her hair and all that. Problem was there were traffic lights at the bottom at that time (early 50's) which were against her and mum went straight through them, fortunately there was very little traffic about then, but Ivan (their best man) didn't half give her a b****cking afterwards.


----------



## Downward (12 Feb 2010)

Headgardener said:


> When my mum was in her early twenties she and a few friends, which included my dad and thier best man, went for a ride round that area and came down Mucklow Hill before heading home to Weoley Castle. Well mum decides to ride down the hill at a rapid rate of knots with the wind in her hair and all that. Problem was there were traffic lights at the bottom at that time (early 50's) which were against her and mum went straight through them, fortunately there was very little traffic about then, but Ivan (their best man) didn't half give her a b****cking afterwards.



That's a fair old ride - Must be about 7 or 8 miles to Weoly castle from here.


----------



## Downward (13 Feb 2010)

Hi Hope everyone is back safely. Just got the warmth back in my feet, it was a bit chilly. Nice route though and got a good benchmark. Think we did 20.5 in about 1 hour 45 mins including a couple of monster hills Total ascents were about 1500 feet.


----------



## BrumJim (14 Feb 2010)

Back and on-line. Had a good time - paced it much better than when I am on my own. Was expecting the run to be a bit quicker, but at the slower place, I managed to crest all the hills without running out of steam part way up.

How were you on that final spurt along the dual carriageway? I put most of what I had left into it, only to find lifeson breezing past me!!


----------



## Downward (15 Feb 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Back and on-line. Had a good time - paced it much better than when I am on my own. Was expecting the run to be a bit quicker, but at the slower place, I managed to crest all the hills without running out of steam part way up.
> 
> How were you on that final spurt along the dual carriageway? I put most of what I had left into it, only to find lifeson breezing past me!!




Yeah like I said it was 2 extreme hills with a nice easy ride inbetween.

Yeah I think I was doing about 23mph down that Dual carriageway knowing that I would find it difficult to find another 4 or 5 mph.

That'll teach you for pointing out his pot belly !!

I think I will start to go up through Romsley on the way to work some days, cut through Frankley down to Bartley Green into Harborne. I reckon that will be about 15 miles ish.

It's all a learning process and when your just 99.9% commuting all of the time you just fall into that rut. Aim for 2010 is to put in a lot more miles and get out at least twice a month on a minimum 25 mile run.


----------



## lifeson (15 Feb 2010)

Downward said:


> Hi Hope everyone is back safely. Just got the warmth back in my feet, it was a bit chilly. Nice route though and got a good benchmark. Think we did 20.5 in about 1 hour 45 mins including a couple of monster hills Total ascents were about 1500 feet.





Downward said:


> That'll teach you for pointing out his pot belly !!
> 
> .



Thats not a pot belly! thats an aeordynamic front extension  
29mph on the Dual carriageway according to the Garmin. Best I have done the whole course was 1:38 including the extra 10 miles to and from home
Most of the time came be made up from the top of the Romsley down the Kidderminster road


----------



## Wobblers (15 Feb 2010)

Downward said:


> Hi Hope everyone is back safely. Just got the warmth back in my feet, it was a bit chilly. Nice route though and got a good benchmark. Think we did 20.5 in about 1 hour 45 mins including a couple of monster hills Total ascents were about 1500 feet.



Yeah, it was a pleasant loop. 1500 feet total climb!? That's about twice as much as I had guessed! 

I was just behind you on the dual carriageway; we were doing around 23-26 mph which is not at all shabby

I've found that attacking the hills on the commute seems to have increased my speed - and makes for a more interesting (if exhausting) journey home.


----------



## Downward (16 Feb 2010)

McWobble said:


> Yeah, it was a pleasant loop. 1500 feet total climb!? That's about twice as much as I had guessed!
> 
> I was just behind you on the dual carriageway; we were doing around 23-26 mph which is not at all shabby
> 
> I've found that attacking the hills on the commute seems to have increased my speed - and makes for a more interesting (if exhausting) journey home.



Did you manage Mucklow Hill ok ? I got to my house on a steep hill (about 1/3rd way up) and was pretty glad I didn't live at the top !


----------



## BrumJim (16 Feb 2010)

McWobble said:


> Yeah, it was a pleasant loop. 1500 feet total climb!? That's about twice as much as I had guessed!
> 
> I was just behind you on the dual carriageway; we were doing around 23-26 mph which is not at all shabby
> 
> I've found that attacking the hills on the commute seems to have increased my speed - and makes for a more interesting (if exhausting) journey home.



I passed you on the Hagley Road on the way up to the junction with the Wolverhampton Road (by Jonathan's, although I think you turned off before there). Looked like you still had plenty left in the tank.


----------



## Wobblers (18 Feb 2010)

BrumJim said:


> I passed you on the Hagley Road on the way up to the junction with the Wolverhampton Road (by Jonathan's, although I think you turned off before there). Looked like you still had plenty left in the tank.



That's because I was almost home to a welcoming cup of tea! You didn't see me gasp to a standstill outside my front door just afterwards...

Mucklow Hill was fun painful. But it's nice to know it's doable, so I'm not in any hurry to go back. Not until next week, anyway...


----------



## Downward (18 Feb 2010)

McWobble said:


> That's because I was almost home to a welcoming cup of tea! You didn't see me gasp to a standstill outside my front door just afterwards...
> 
> Mucklow Hill was fun painful. But it's nice to know it's doable, so I'm not in any hurry to go back. Not until next week, anyway...



That's a fair go though getting up Mucklow too after that ride, Don't think I would have got past B&Q.


----------



## postman (18 Feb 2010)

Now that worked out well .Read all the posts .Glad to see it all came together .Keep it up .Good old CC.


----------



## Brahan (18 Feb 2010)

Wahey - the power of CC. Good stuff guys


----------



## Downward (20 Feb 2010)

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Tatts (23 Feb 2010)

Hi I started riding with a club resent and realy injoy it go for it you will be ok


----------



## Tatts (23 Feb 2010)

Tatts said:


> Hi I started riding with a club resent and realy injoy it go for it you will be ok you won't be left behind and you will find that the pace is manigable no problem give it a try. Good luck tatts


----------



## Downward (17 Mar 2010)

Bumpy for a new one ??

New Thread or go on this one ??

There was talk of a canal trip through Netherton Tunnel or we could do the tour De Clent again ?


----------



## BrumJim (18 Mar 2010)

At in-laws this weekend. The following Saturday morning is good, though - 27th March.

Tour de Clent would be good, fitting in a ride from home. Or try the Stourbridge cycle club route? Or how about a route up the Lickys? I've never done Beacon Hill from Longbridge without stopping, but with better pacing and 'Group Power' I might make it.


----------



## Downward (18 Mar 2010)

I am free Saturday 27th before the rugby !


----------



## BrumJim (18 Mar 2010)

Downward said:


> I am free Saturday 27th before the rugby !



Playing or watching?


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2010)

they shouldnt leave you behind and hopefully will slow down so you can keep up


----------



## Downward (18 Mar 2010)

Well inlaws are up watching a match up here so we are going along.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (19 Mar 2010)

hi i've been reading the thread and i'm having the same problem. I started cycling about 2 years ago. I was totally unfit and have built my fitness up over this time. I commute to work daily it's 6 miles there and back to keep my legs going. And i go for a longer ride at the weekends. Last sunday i did 25 mile went down to bewdley and back to stourbridge via clent. First one of the year has i've only been back in the saddle a few weeks after a winter break. I have been looking at stourbridge cycle club and there weekend rides but was a bit put off by the miles covered. I really want to try riding in a group so was wondering if you guys would mind me tagging along on your next weekend ride?


----------



## Wobblers (19 Mar 2010)

BrumJim said:


> At in-laws this weekend. The following Saturday morning is good, though - 27th March.
> 
> Tour de Clent would be good, fitting in a ride from home. Or try the Stourbridge cycle club route? Or how about a route up the Lickys? I've never done Beacon Hill from Longbridge without stopping, but with better pacing and 'Group Power' I might make it.



I think I could make the 27th March. 

How about all three??! A route round the Lickys sounds interesting as it's close to my Barnt Green loop... which I haven't done since January. On the other hand, Tour de Clent was a very good ride. I'd be happy with any of those routes, really. What's good for everyone else?



PJ79LIZARD said:


> hi i've been reading the thread and i'm having the same problem. I started cycling about 2 years ago. I was totally unfit and have built my fitness up over this time. I commute to work daily it's 6 miles there and back to keep my legs going. And i go for a longer ride at the weekends. Last sunday i did 25 mile went down to bewdley and back to stourbridge via clent. First one of the year has i've only been back in the saddle a few weeks after a winter break. I have been looking at stourbridge cycle club and there weekend rides but was a bit put off by the miles covered. I really want to try riding in a group so was wondering if you guys would mind me tagging along on your next weekend ride?



You'd be more than welcome to join in. It's easier to do long distances in a group than you'd think - I ended up doing 70 miles last Sunday on the Beacon RCC club run. That's much more than I had planned to do and the most I've ever done in one day. You can probably do more than you think - just remember to take something to eat if your energy levels start to flag.

Downward, did you find a cycling club in the end?


----------



## Downward (19 Mar 2010)

McWobble said:


> I think I could make the 27th March.
> 
> How about all three??! A route round the Lickys sounds interesting as it's close to my Barnt Green loop... which I haven't done since January. On the other hand, Tour de Clent was a very good ride. I'd be happy with any of those routes, really. What's good for everyone else?
> 
> ...




No looked at the Beacon one though. Currently a few things to do in the house before I can justify going out each Saturday but end of May is my target to join. 
Birmingham City Cycles do a run @ 7.30am every Saturday but I don't think I could be traveling 10 miles each way to do that run. Might have a go one weekend though.


PS ! If anyone is an expert on fixing fireplaces give me a shout !!


----------



## Wobblers (22 Mar 2010)

Downward said:


> No looked at the Beacon one though. Currently a few things to do in the house before I can justify going out each Saturday but end of May is my target to join.
> Birmingham City Cycles do a run @ 7.30am every Saturday but I don't think I could be traveling 10 miles each way to do that run. Might have a go one weekend though.
> 
> 
> PS ! If anyone is an expert on fixing fireplaces give me a shout !!



I've heard about the Birmingham City Cycles Saturday run - it's mentioned on the Birmingham CC webpage. Birmingham CC seem to be _very_ race orientated, so it sounds like this run could turn into a fast training bash!

Can't help you on fixing fireplaces (apart from knowing that you want the smoke outside, right?), sorry!


----------



## Downward (22 Mar 2010)

Haha Well the Fireplace is out the window - Standing on a Mable hearth makes it snap in 2.

With 2 kids this wouldn't work well at all !


----------



## Downward (24 Mar 2010)

Anyway Bumpy. If anyone is still on for Saturday ? PM to discuss a route.

Ta


----------



## BrumJim (24 Mar 2010)

Suggest discussing route here:


----------



## Downward (24 Mar 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Suggest discussing route here:



Ooo


----------

